# Does my rat Trust me?



## Jenn (Oct 29, 2013)

So I've only had my rats for 3 days. The first day I left them alone, and towards the end of the second day Mercy was riding on my shoulder and in my hair. She isn't as quick as Pippa to try to jump out of my hands when I go to get them from their cage and is calmer. So Pippa is my problem, I feel as though I'm making some head way with Mercy, but Pippa seems really scared of me. The only place I can let them roam is my bathtub. So I sit in there with them. I've put treats in there with them and Pippa started eating them when she was hiding inbetween my legs. My questions are these:

1. Do I let in the tub with me together or not?
2. Should I let them ride on my shoulders together or one at a time to better bond with me?
3. They dont like to be held in my hands, but are always hiding from me underneth my legs and such when I'm sitting. Should I let them, or try to get them to be on my lap, shoulders or arms? I try to pet them when I can, but I need to get work done so I take my laptop in there and work but should I be doing something else besides letting them hide from me under and between my legs? Or should I just be happy they are touching me?

Also, I have a small cage (They are babies and I'm getting a big one once my check clears) and I am always hot so I need my room a bit cool with a fan on at all times. They never come out of their hide unless I cover part of the cage with a towel, but then I can't see them. Are they too cold and don't like the fan? What should I do?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Firstly, to gain your rats trust you have to put work aside. You need to get their attention and give them attention. Play with them cuddle them teach them tricks. At least until you have them well socialized you need to give them your full attention. 

Next rats will get ill with the fan causing a draft. Keep the cage covered or keep the fan off. They are likely frightened which is why they're only comfortable moving around when you can't see them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenn (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you about the Fan, I'll make sure to keep it covered. 

Though back to the tub question. I can't cuddle or play with them and I for sure can't train them. They dont trust me yet, And I don't expect them to, I've only had them for a few days. So when I'm with them I can't do any of the things you said. All they do Is hide from me under my legs or huddle in the corner looking at me. If I try to gently scoop them up they just squirm and try to run up my arm to my shoulders. So all I can do is sit there and watch them. I pet them when ever they walk by and hold my hand next to them so they can sniff it. I just wanted to know If my just sitting there and letting them hide is helping or hurting? Is there anything else I should be doing?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Have you read the immersion thread? My original two rats were good friends within two days using that method, and an aggressive rat within a week. 


Why can't you sit in the rest of the bathroom? The point of free range is for the rats to run around and play as bored rats are unhealthy rats. It also is the only true time a human can bond with their babies. If you must sit in the tub, prevent them from going behind or beneath you but instead face you. If one would be more comfortable, let it cuddle under your shirt. 

If a tub is your only free range area, I'd invest in a playpen you can sit with them in and set up activities out of the cage to do. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenn (Oct 29, 2013)

I read the thread and it is helpful, though a big confusing, I'll read up on that method more. 

Okay, I'll clear out my walk in closet. I'm a poor college student so just buying the cage, food, hide ect. was a very huge deal, I had to not go out to eat with my friends for a few weeks. So buying a playpen is out of the question, at least for now.  Thanks Nanashi. 

Can anyone answer my other questions?


----------



## golden704 (Oct 18, 2013)

I am by no means an expert as I just got my first babies two week ago but I have figured out you kind of have to force yourself on them. One of my girls is super friendly but the other is really shy so I understand where you are coming from. I personally use gerber puffs for name training and basic commands. The first few days I had them take them out of my hand and once they got excited just at the sound I started using it for training. My girls also love carrots so I used them as a reward for climbing up on my lap and I could hold the end so they couldn't just run off. Food seems to be the way to their heart. Also, make sure you spend a solid hour or more every day just interacting with them. A playpen doesn't have to be expensive. I just use what I can to block a corner off just big enough for me to sit in and them to run around me. Hope I helped some .


----------



## abbeyjewel (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm kinda in the same boat you are. I've had Toby and Maeby a few weeks.... And they both are still pretty nervous around me. I do try to play with them as much as possible. Anytime I feel like I'm finally scratching the surface, they run away and hide in the dresser... Especially Toby. Which is weird because I've had him the longest. 

Spend lots of time with them  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abbeyjewel (Oct 10, 2013)

(Also, that thread is confusing!!!) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Olivia Rose (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey, I have also only had my rats for a few days, and funnily enough I have a male named Pippin and he is also the shy one! I know I haven't had them long, but I think the more you handle them and stroke them the more they will warm up to you. Goodluck!


----------

